# Is attached carport within building footprint?



## hp_fats (Apr 24, 2018)

Hello!

I have an existing attached wood-frame carport on existing concrete slab foundation. I am thinking about converting to a simple one car garage. It is attached as I said, with a shingled roof, which is also attached to the main roof of the house. So, does this fall within the building footprint? Everything I have found defines it as "within the horizontal projection of the roof." So, everything under the roof is within the footprint? 

Indiana has specific exemptions as to permit requirements and such. Specifically, one DOES NOT need a permit, as i understand, if "enclosing a space within the building footprint so long as it has an existing roof and foundation." 

so, any thoughts?

thanks!


----------



## ICE (Apr 24, 2018)

Many carport slabs do not have a continuous footing.  Instead, there might be pad footings for posts and a thickened edge at the slab between the posts.  As such, walls are not meant to be placed over a thickened slab edge.

The Indiana rule sounds about right for enclosing porches.


----------



## cda (Apr 24, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 25, 2018)

Does your community use a building code like the IRC (International Residential Code)?


----------



## Inspector 102 (Apr 25, 2018)

Indiana is a home rule state, so the permitting process varies from jurisdiction. In my area, you would be required to obtain a building permit for this type of project. As stated, a continuous footing would need to be provided prior to enclosing a carport. In addition, a draft stop wall would need to be installed and any windows on the common wall with the house would need to be fire rated or removed to maintain separation requirements. Check with the local building department and zoning departments to avoid complications.


----------

